# accéder à son mac depuis son ipad



## mastermokey (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

y-a-t-il une application permettant d'accéder à des fichiers du mac sur son ipad et de les rapatrier sur ce même Ipad ?

Par exemple aller chercher un fichier .pdf sur le bureau du mac et l'ouvrir dans Ibook sur Ipad

merci!


----------



## southpark (19 Juin 2011)

pour transférer des fichiers de mon Mac à l'Ipad ! j'utilise ce logiciel la version gratuite 

et tu à une option pour lire les PDF sur ibooks 

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/disque-usb/id370531520?mt=8


----------

